# Is This POA TRIV?



## CarloCortese (Oct 7, 2019)

Hello,

I think I have this identified correctly as poa triv? Can you guys help me out to confirm? Much appreciated.





This is another section.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not POA t or a POA since I see sharp point tips instead of boat shape. I can't I'd what it is other than it looks super long and to have some tenacity bleaching. Fine fescues? Bentgrass?


----------



## CarloCortese (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm no expert by any means, but the first photo I think may be bentgrass. I know I have fine fescue in my yard as most of the grass mixes in PA are sold with them blended in. I just want to make sure I didn't have any poa in there. Thanks for your help!


----------

